# AMNPS will not stay lit in my MES 30



## deerman13-2 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have tried it 3 times for cold smoking and it burns out every time. I used it with the chip loader in and the chip pan in and put it on the very bottom of the smoker beside the chip pan and it burned out. I kept it in the same spot and pulled the chip pan and the loader out still burned out. I kept it in the same spot and pulled the chip pan but left the loader in and just pulled it out a little and it burned out. Not even one row of fully burned pellets yet. I microwaved the pellets for 45 secs then light the pellets with a torch and let the flame go for about 5 mins then blow it out and light again and blow out again so there is 3/4" of ashes to burn. Could somebody help me with this.


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 13, 2013)

Do you have it near one of the "vents".....it needs air flow to keep it "burning". Also...you can always send Todd a PM and he will be happy to help troubleshoot.

Kat


----------



## deerman13-2 (Sep 13, 2013)

No I have it on the bottom of the smoker to the left of the chip pan but i tried it with the loader out and the chip pan out. Plenty of air to keep it smoldering.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2013)

Did you try it like below, or is your MES 30 a Gen 2, with the small water pan on the left, instead of the big water pan like the one below?

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Sep 13, 2013)

You know he'll never see where you've got your pellet tray located when your flashing your bacon at him........


----------



## deerman13-2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just like that setup but my MES is smaller than that. Barely enough room to fit but its in the same spot


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2013)

DeerMan13-2 said:


> Just like that setup but my MES is smaller than that. Barely enough room to fit but its in the same spot


Then the only things is, you may not be getting it lit properly.

Try leaving all of your MES parts where they belong.

Then light one end of your AMNPS until it flames.

Then let it burn until the flame goes out.

Then blow on the burning pellets, down & in towards the unburned pellets until the flame lights up again.

Then let the flame go out again.

Then blow down & in again until it flames up.

Do this again & again, maybe 4 times.

Try to blow it hard enough to get a good deep bed of pellet coals in the bottom.

Then the next time the flame goes out, put it on the bars to the left of the chip burner.

Don't push it tight against the back wall.

Sounds like a PITA, but it's worth it when it keeps burning until you run out of pellets.

Bear


----------



## chiefp (Sep 17, 2013)

After months of trying absolutely everything, I've given up trying to keep mine lit.  I'm in Vegas and believe the altitude has something to do with it.  But in the end, you have to have air flow or it won't stay lit.  I have found I can keep the dust going though.  It doesn't put out much smoke, I think it's barely burning, but it does stay lit. I light both ends and get just a trickle out of the top.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 17, 2013)

ChiefP said:


> _*After months of trying absolutely everything, I've given up trying to keep mine lit.*_ I'm in Vegas and believe the altitude has something to do with it. But in the end, you have to have air flow or it won't stay lit. I have found I can keep the dust going though. It doesn't put out much smoke, I think it's barely burning, but it does stay lit. I light both ends and get just a trickle out of the top.


Have you tried the mailbox mod? A lot of us with the MES 30, UDS, Smokehouses & some with the MES 40 have done it & it works great!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have had good success letting it flame for 4-5 minutes, blowing it out, the using a heat gun on it for about a minute.  It will flame back up, blow it out and repeat.  After I do this twice or three times, the pellets are hard to blow out... that's when I know I have it.


----------



## chiefp (Sep 17, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Have you tried the mailbox mod? A lot of us with the MES 30, UDS, Smokehouses & some with the MES 40 have done it & it works great!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox


No, but it sure looks like it should work.  Thanks!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 17, 2013)

ChiefP said:


> No, but it sure looks like it should work.  Thanks!


You're quite welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I am very happy with the results - no worries about keeping stuff from dripping on your pellets, easy to add pellets on a long smoke without opening the smoker & it adds no heat at all when cold smoking at borderline temps when it's warmer out


----------



## chiefp (Sep 18, 2013)

ChiefP said:


> No, but it sure looks like it should work.  Thanks!



I read through that thread and bought some more pellets and will be doing this first thing Sat. Question though; whats the problem with using galvanized aluminum?  Aren't all mailboxes galvanized too?  I get it's a safety thing...but why?  It's not getting hot enough to transfer chemicals...is it?  

Scott


----------



## sctdg35 (Sep 19, 2013)

Why is it on this site that there is so little acknowledgement of the Masterbuilt electric cold smoker .It works and works well . I use it for normal smoking and if you put ice in the MES I would bet it would work fine for cheese and such . When I first got it I broke it in with MES shut down and it raised temp from 70 degrees to 85 degrees and that was with no ice . In colder weather I would bet that there would be no problem doing a cold smoke with it . It will burn Chips ,small chunks,pellets and broke up charcoal . It will run for about 6 hours on a full load . Bass Pro has them cheap too . Just can't figure out why so many people are going crazy trying to keep the AMNPS lit when the Masterbuilt cold smoker is such a no brainer ,true set it and forget it .


----------



## smoking b (Sep 19, 2013)

sctdg35 said:


> Why is it on this site that there is so little acknowledgement of the Masterbuilt electric cold smoker .It works and works well . I used it for normal smoking and if you put ice in the MES I would bet it would work fine for cheese and such . When I first got it I broke it in with MES shut down and it raised temp from 70 degrees to 85 degrees and that was with no ice . In colder weather I would bet that there would be no problem doing a cold smoke with it . It will burn Chips ,small chunks,pellets and broke up charcoal . It will run for about 6 hours on a full load . Bass Pro has them cheap too . Just can't figure out why so many people are going crazy trying to keep the AMNPS lit when the Masterbuilt cold smoker is such a no brainer ,true set it and forget it .


I like the AMNPS better than the Masterbuilt cold smoker for several reasons - it's cheaper, generates smoke twice as long, doesn't have the parts to wear out or fail & doesn't take up an extra outlet. That makes it a clear cut winner for me  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Everyone's situation is different though - it's obvious you are pleased with your Masterbuilt electric cold smoker & that's great. Different strokes for different folks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2013)

I have been using an AMNPS for over two years and just bought a second one for my second MES 40. I have only had it go out once and that was because I was using pellets that had been left outside during a very Humid week. 90 seconds in the Microwave and the AMNPS made 10 hours of TBS. There are thousands of these devices out there and there only seems to be ONE post like this a month. If there are problems keeping it lit, it is not the AMNPS fault. What type of Pellets are you using? Cherry does not burn well by itself and has to mixed or layered with another type. Deerman, you don't have your location listed, at what elevation do you live? Others have described problems at higher elevations. Discuss your situation with Todd and give as much detail as possible...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2013)

Nothing left for me to say that JJ & Smoking B didn't already say, except I have been using my AMNS for 4 years, and my AMNPS since they came out, and I have never had trouble getting them lit, or keeping them lit. I get 11 hours of perfect smoke with either of them.

The only thing wrong with the AMNS was the burning sawdust would jump rows if you used it at temps over 200* -220*, but the AMNS was designed for cold smoking.

The AMNPS was designed to solve that problem, and I can use my AMNPS in heat as high as my MES 40 will go.


Bear


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 19, 2013)

What brand pellets do you use?  I only use A-Maz-N pellets and they smoke for hours.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 19, 2013)

DeerMan13-2 said:


> I have tried it 3 times for cold smoking and it burns out every time. I used it with the chip loader in and the chip pan in and put it on the very bottom of the smoker beside the chip pan and it burned out. I kept it in the same spot and pulled the chip pan and the loader out still burned out. I kept it in the same spot and pulled the chip pan but left the loader in and just pulled it out a little and it burned out. Not even one row of fully burned pellets yet. I microwaved the pellets for 45 secs then light the pellets with a torch and let the flame go for about 5 mins then blow it out and light again and blow out again so there is 3/4" of ashes to burn. Could somebody help me with this.


What's your altitude?

Which Pellets are you using?......Cherry can be a PITA on it's own!!

Sounds like there's not enough airflow thru your smoker and/or the pellets are not started correctly

Airflow is usually the issue

I'm cold smoking 20# of bacon right now, and using my MES 40













IMG_0795.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 19, 2013






12 hours of nice smoke

I filled another row with apple pellets, and still did not get the color I wanted, so decided to fill the center row with Pitmaster's Choice Pellets to finish off the job

AMNPS filled with Apple Pellets on the rails

Chip pan pulled out about 1 1/2"

Chip loader removed

Exhaust vent wide open

Water pan installed to distribute smoke

It VERY important to allow the flame to burn for 10 minutes, in-order to get a good bed of coals

5 minutes is usually not enough time

A heat gun or hair dryer can be used to speed up the process

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 19, 2013)

sctdg35 said:


> Why is it on this site that there is so little acknowledgement of the Masterbuilt electric cold smoker .It works and works well . I use it for normal smoking and if you put ice in the MES I would bet it would work fine for cheese and such . When I first got it I broke it in with MES shut down and it raised temp from 70 degrees to 85 degrees and that was with no ice . In colder weather I would bet that there would be no problem doing a cold smoke with it . It will burn Chips ,small chunks,pellets and broke up charcoal . It will run for about 6 hours on a full load . Bass Pro has them cheap too . Just can't figure out why so many people are going crazy trying to keep the AMNPS lit when the Masterbuilt cold smoker is such a no brainer ,true set it and forget it .


Here's the SIMPLE answer........

Masterbuilt has claimed for years, that there is NOTHING wrong with their smokers, and they produce good smoke.  Then, after I've had great success with an accessory that works fantastic in the MES 30 and MES 40, they come out with a "Cold Smoker Kit". 

But remember, there's nothing wrong with their MES 30 or MES 40.........Right?

Quote from BassPro:

"Cold Smoker allow you to smoke foods consistently at temperatures as low as 100° to 120° F"

For Real?

Did they even research the definition of "Cold Smoking" before they wrote this product description?

Try using the MES Cold Smoker Kit on a gas grill or Weber Kettle?

How about a Propane Upright?

Will it attach to a cardboard box?

A Fridge Conversion?

Oh, and if you want to teach your buddy how to smoke, you gotta lug the Cold Smoker Kit to his house and attach it to his smoker.  But, if your buddy doesn't own a MES 30 or MES 40, you're out of luck.

And, I'm sorry to all those thousands of customers who did not receive a power cord with their AMNPS, but rumor has it, THE AMNPS DOES NOT USE ANY ELECTRICITY!

So, there's my answer.

Todd


----------



## deerman13-2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Chef Jimmy J I am in Alabama and I have microwaved the chips and tried only hickory. Im gonna give it another go this weekend and see what I can do.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2013)

It was not my intention to insult you for it sounds like you are doing everything right but there has to be something simple we are missing. I have used the Hickory and it burns easily so we move on. Try lighting the pellets through the hole and from underneath. Let it get really going then sprinkle a small amount of pellets on top of the burning pellets. Blow on it a bit to get a good Cherry but no flame. Stick it in the MES with the drawer an inch or so out, top vent wide open and the loader out. Close the door and see what happens. Give it 10 minutes, there should be a noticeable amount of smoke coming out the top vent. If the flow gets weak, open the door and hit the pellets with the low setting of a Blow Dryer. This will give a fast burst of Oxygen and there should be visible smoke, blow out any flame. Close the door and watch again for 10 minutes. Repeat with the Blow Dryer if needed. If the AMNPS still dies then I am clueless as to what could be the problem. Just to double check, you are using one of the first Gen or older MES 30? How about posting a picture of what your set up looks like. We can figure this out just got to check every possible issue there may be...JJ


----------



## kryinggame (Sep 22, 2013)

Gang, I don't really have  a dog in this fight but may I suggest that someone puts together a detailed video on how to start and use the AMNPS.  Something simple without any technical terms that experienced folks will grasp. 

I've had my AMNPS for a few years and I'll admit, at times, I still struggle with it.  Now, that's not a shot against my friend Todd or any of his product but some of us grasp better at visual over reading.  

I've had some smokes where the AMNPS worked well and others where it would not stay lit.  Therefore, the obvious problem is user error.  

I think if we can visualize how to start the process of setting up the AMNPS, there will not be so many emails asking how to use it or how to keep it lit.

So, will someone put together and post a video for this product?


----------



## smoking b (Sep 22, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> Gang, I don't really have a dog in this fight but may I suggest that someone puts together a detailed video on how to start and use the AMNPS. Something simple without any technical terms that experienced folks will grasp.
> 
> I've had my AMNPS for a few years and I'll admit, at times, I still struggle with it. Now, that's not a shot against my friend Todd or any of his product but some of us grasp better at visual over reading.
> 
> ...


Hey Ted - there's already a thread with a video on it  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Hey Ted - there's already a thread with a video on it  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link


Yup---That's the one I've been recommending since Scooter made it & posted it.

I don't use a heat gun, but I'm sure it's easier than my method, even though I never have a problem keeping mine going.

Bear


----------



## kryinggame (Sep 22, 2013)

Heck, I've never seen that link before. I hope more folks with questions on how to use the AMNPS will find that link.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 23, 2013)

DeerMan13-2 said:


> Chef Jimmy J I am in Alabama and I have microwaved the chips and tried only hickory. Im gonna give it another go this weekend and see what I can do.


Are you really trying to use chips?

Chips DO NOT work, in the AMNPS, neither does coarse sawdust. 

I've had guys ticked off cuz chainsaw chips won't work

Sorry, but I don't write the rules of physics, I just have to follow them!

Any luck this weekend??

TJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow TJ, I didn't catch that the guy was using CHIPS! I just thought it was a mistake and he said Chips meaning Pellets. As I said, it's not the AMNPS...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2013)

I figured he meant Pellets too, but typed Chips. I've done things like that in the past----And even more often lately.


However just a warning to anyone who uses chainsaw chips in any kind of smoking mechanism----*-DON'T DO IT !!!!*

Unless you drain the Bar Oil from your chainsaw, and replace it with Cooking Oil.


Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 23, 2013)

In my instructions. I used to state that the flame needs to burn for 5-10 minutes, before you blow it out.  After I changed the instructions to read, "Allow the flame to burn for 10 minutes, before you blow it out", the starting issues greatly reduced.  This step is very important, and in most cases of a failure is the direct cause.  Altitude, humidity and draft can also be an issue, but more often than not, the pellets have not been started properly.

Think of starting the AMNPS just like starting charcoal........

You make a pile of charcoal, and use something to light it like starter fluid, a torch or maybe an electric starter.

You can't cook on the charcoal right away, so you allow the coals to burn for a while...Right?

If you spread the coals around before they began to burn, the coals would go out....Correct?

Starting the AMNPS is very similar to starting charcoal

You need a good bed of coals to keep the AMNPS burning

Without a good bed of coals, the fire will cease to burn

Another trick to starting the pellets is to pour about 2 Tablespoons of Rubbing Alcohol on the 1st 1 1/2" of pellets

Light with a match or lighter

Works well, but be careful!!!

Alcohol produces a Clear/Blue Flame

How can you tell if the pellets are started properly?

If you blow lightly on the pellets, a flame will reappear on the pellets

If the pellets do not reignite, there is not enough coals burning

TJ


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 23, 2013)

Some guys will interchange the word "Chips" for "Sawdust"

If you're using your own sawdust, that's cool, but make sure it's the size of what comes from a miter saw or table saw.

Planer or shaper chips don't work well either.  They just don't pack down well enough

Commercial sawdust is more of a "Chip" than sawdust, and does not burn well in the AMNPS or AMNS

In this case "Size Matters!"

TJ


----------



## baba bones (Oct 24, 2013)

I've been using a small fan out of a computer to keep a good flow of smoke in my mes mailbox set up . works great . especially when I do my cheez no hot air to draw the smoke out of the box ...


----------

